# Zwei Objekte mit unterschiedlichen Attributen



## Thrawns (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
also es geht erstmal daraum, dass ich zwei Objekte (in dem Beispiel = menschliche Personen) mit unterschiedlichen Attributen (Vorname, Nachname, Alter) erstellen soll. Das Alter wird dabei vom User eingegeben (sowohl für Person1, als auch für Person 2). Die Namen können ruhig fix sein. Und genau da beginnt mein Problem:
Ich habe irgendwie ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass beide Personen auch unterschiedliche Namen haben. Sprich: wo ich die festlegen soll und wie ich es hinbekomme, dass es auch entsprechend ausgegeben wird (also erst alle Daten von Person1, dann alle Daten von Person2). Jetzt heißen beide logischerweise "Peter Lustig". Habe ja auch nur einen Namen angegeben und verwendet.

Info: ein weiterer Teil der Aufgabe bestand darin, dass Person1 und Person2 heiraten sollen. Dies soll allerdings erst dann geschehen, wenn beide Personen volljährig (18) sind. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist (abhängig von der Eingabe des Users), haben beide so lange Geburtstag, bis beide mindestens 18 sind. Das aber nur als Erläuterungen zum Code. Mir geht es erstmal nur um die Namen. Eine Frage zum Geburtstag schiebe ich später nach. 

Also hier der Code:

```
class Person
{
	//Attribute
	String vorname = "Peter";
	String nachname = "Lustig";

	int alter;
	static boolean heirat = false;
	
	//Konstruktor
	Person (int altereingabe)
	{
		alter = altereingabe;
		druck();
	}
	
	//Methode Druck
	void druck()
	{
		System.out.println("");
		System.out.println("Name: " + vorname + " " + nachname);
		System.out.println("Alter: " + alter);
		System.out.println("Verheiratet? " + heirat);

	}
	
	
	public static void main (String[]args)
	{
		Person person1 = new Person (Integer.parseInt(args[0]));
		Person person2 = new Person (Integer.parseInt(args[1]));
		
		while (person1.alter < 18 | person2.alter < 18)
		{
			heirat = false;
			person1.alter = person1.alter + 1;
			person2.alter = person2.alter + 1;
			person1.druck();
			person2.druck();
		}
		heirat = true;
		person1.druck();
		person2.druck();
	}
}
```


----------



## faetzminator (11. Jun 2009)

Wie wärs, wenn du den Konstruktor zu so etwas ähnlichem anpasst?

```
Person (String vorname, String Nachname, String int altereingabe) {
    [...]
```
dann kannst du folgendes machen:

```
new Person("Susi", "Meier", Integer.parseInt(args[0]));
new Person("Franz", "Mueller", Integer.parseInt(args[0]));
[...]
```


----------



## Geeeee (11. Jun 2009)

```
static boolean heirat = false;
```
überleg dir dabei auch mal, ob das sinnvoll ist. Alle oder keiner


----------



## Thrawns (11. Jun 2009)

//edit

Das was hier stand, hat sich erledigt.


----------

